# Finally... critique Dax



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thor z vom Weberhaus aka Dax
DDR/Czech
13 month old intact male

I know it's not the best angle and the stack could be better but I have to catch a natural stack as he wont hold one if I position him. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think he's a great looking dog!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would agree.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You already know what I think. He looks great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

boooooooootiful)))


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Handsome! He looks wolfish, but I bet he can be sheepish.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think he's gorgeous. Nice straight back - when he's done growing (in like another 3 years) he's going to be a powerful creature - I'm looking at those legs!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah he's pretty strong!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Just wait till his eastern block butt looks like this. Otto's thicker boned and a bit overweight in this but still, same big powerful butt.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy!


----------

